# Smells so good in my house



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Mmm Mmm... Got ten pounds of jerky baking in the oven and that smell is driving me crazy. Took the rear quarters of a nice fat doe I shot last week and sliced it all into thin strips with my Mr. Twister electric fillet knife. Then I threw it all in a giant pot and mixed it all up with some highlands mesquite jerky mix and tossed it in the fridge... fast forward 24 hours and I skewered them all onto shiscabob sticks and hung them on my oven racks, set it at 200 degrees F and pulled the lock out and closed the door on it so it is left open a crack. Few more minutes and I will be tasting this years batch. WOOHOO!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds better then the vanilla candle I just lit &#128518;


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

They should make jerky candles... My buddy called me the other night and said his pregnant wife was craving my jerky and that the store bought stuff just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

tmilldrummer said:


> They should make jerky candles... My buddy called me the other night and said his pregnant wife was *craving my jerky and that the store bought stuff just doesn't cut it anymore*.



Drummer,

You must be doin' somethin' right!

Old'un


----------

